# ادخلوا شوفوا سبب سقوط الناس في الدراسة ايه



## sosana (25 يوليو 2008)

هتذاكر=مش هتسقط--------------(1) 
مش هتذاكر= هتسقط-------------(2) 

بجمع (1) و(2) 
هتذاكر + مش هتذاكر= هتسقط + مش هتسقط 

ناخد عامل مشترك 
هتذاكر(1+مش ) = هتسقط(1 + مش) 

بالقسمه على (1+مش) 
يبقى 

هتذاكر = هتسقط 

عرفتو بقه الناس الى بتسقط...بتسقط ليه


----------



## twety (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ادخلوا شوفوا سبب سقوط الناس في الدراسة ايه*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*نظريه برضه*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## sosana (25 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
طبعا يابنتي اومال ايه 
لازم برده نوعي الناس ههههههه
ميرسي يا جميل لردك


----------



## نورالارض (25 يوليو 2008)

استعن بالله وستنجح


----------



## sosana (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي يا نور الارض على ردك


----------



## *malk (25 يوليو 2008)

*وجاية تقولى الكلام دى فى الاجازة يا هانم*


----------



## sosana (25 يوليو 2008)

> وجاية تقولى الكلام دى فى الاجازة يا هانم


يلا بقى معلش عوضي السنة الجاية يا كوكي 
اديني بفيدك اهو
هههههههههه
ميرسي يا جميل على ردك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2008)

sosana قال:


> هتذاكر=مش هتسقط--------------(1)
> مش هتذاكر= هتسقط-------------(2)
> 
> بجمع (1) و(2)
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مهضومةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
بس لو اولتيلنا الكلام ده من الاول عشان ناخد بالنا
الله معاك:smil16:


----------



## sosana (26 يوليو 2008)

ههههههه معلش بقى يا كليم
ميرسي على ردك


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

ادى الدراسه والا بلاش ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷  هههههههههههههه


----------



## Bolbola142 (12 أغسطس 2008)

هو ده التعليم الصح يبقى من الاخر مانذاكرش أحسن و بلاش وجع قلب  ميرسي يا جميلة


----------



## kokielpop (12 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sosana (12 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا النهيسي و يا بولا و يا kokielpop على ردكم الجميل اووي ده
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## hany6763 (13 أغسطس 2008)

فين ايام الدراسه احلا ايام شكلك رياضيه


----------



## sosana (14 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا هاني على مشاركتك الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## yerigagarin (14 أغسطس 2008)

*اللي ذاكر ذاكر من زمان
واللي زاكر من زمان زمانه نسي

شكرااااااااااا
*​


----------



## sosana (14 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا yerigagarin على مشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

sosana قال:


> هتذاكر=مش هتسقط--------------(1)
> مش هتذاكر= هتسقط-------------(2)
> 
> بجمع (1) و(2)
> ...



*

شكرا*


----------



## sosana (14 أغسطس 2008)

العفو يا النهيسي وميرسي على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## yousteka (11 أكتوبر 2008)

لا منطقية

مرسي كتير يا سوسنة

اهم حاجة البرهان والدليل​


----------



## sameh7610 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههه

نظرية جميلة

ميرسى ليكى كتير​*


----------



## sosana (15 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا يوستيكا 

سامح

على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## rana1981 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*معادلة غريبة عجيبة بس ظريفة​*


----------



## sosana (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا رنا على ردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*اهه عشان السبب ده انا مش بزاكر عشان انجح ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أكتوبر 2008)

:hlp:​


----------



## sosana (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا 

koky

مرمر

على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## merna lovejesus (17 أكتوبر 2008)

كويس انك نصحتينى فى اول الدراسه كده ههههههههه ميرسى كتير على النصيحة


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههه

نضرية  طريفة

شكرا​*


----------



## ابو البراء (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا بجد انا ضحكت من قلبي
 شكرا


----------



## dark_angel (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*و انا اقول انا ليا 7 سنين فى الجامعة و مش عارف اخلص ليه اتارى اللى بيذاكر بيسقط ربنا يصبرنى صبر ايوب*
:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا حلوة بجد تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## sosana (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا

ميرنا

امجد

ابو البراء

dark angel

انجي

على الردود الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## Ferrari (23 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نظرية جميلة تسلم ايديك يا سوسنا

الرب يبارك حياتِك

​


----------



## sosana (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا فريري على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## zama (24 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد جميلة اوى واول مرة اشوفها


----------



## sosana (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مينا على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## aymanfree (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسى خااااااالص لييييييييييك يااااااااااااا  sosana على المعلومات القيمة دة بس بجد انا زعلاااااااان جدا علشان المعلومات دى جات متاخرة خاااااااااالص هههههههههه


----------



## نرمين باهر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه بس ربنا يسطر ومحديش يسمع كلامك


----------



## sosana (5 نوفمبر 2008)

> مرسى خااااااالص لييييييييييك يااااااااااااا sosana على المعلومات القيمة دة بس بجد انا زعلاااااااان جدا علشان المعلومات دى جات متاخرة خاااااااااالص هههههههههه





> هههههههههههههههههههههه بس ربنا يسطر ومحديش يسمع كلامك



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا 

aymanfree

نرمين باهر

على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

_برافوا عليك _
_انتا شاطر رياضة علي كدة_
_هههههههههههههههه_


----------



## sosana (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
مش اوي يعني 
ميرسي يا لوقا على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي يا سوسنة يا عسل 
ضحكتيني وانا كنت مدايقة


----------



## sosana (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي اووي يا rgaa على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر 
نورتي


----------



## بحبك يا رب (6 نوفمبر 2008)

دا اية الفتاكة دى ههههههههه


----------



## sosana (6 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه مش اي حد يابني
ميرسي يا بحبك يارب على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت


----------



## eriny roro (6 نوفمبر 2008)

صح المعادلة دى اتحققت كتير
حلوة قوى


----------



## sosana (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي اوووي يا اريني على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههه نظرية جامدة جداااااااااااااااا انا بشجعك بتدريسها وتعميمها لجميع المدرسين و أولياء الأمور أصل الطلبة اكيد حافظينها​*


----------



## sosana (13 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههه من عنيا دي ابسط حاجة
ميرسي يا قمر على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

